# Things going wrong



## Kathryn_D (Aug 2, 2010)

Hi, Im worried,
My partner has been suffering from mild depression recently due to unresolved things in his childhood, is the fact he is getting counselling going to effect us being accepted for egg share or IVF in general
Thanks
Kathryn


----------



## kirst01 (Sep 10, 2009)

Hi Kathryn

I shouldnt think your partners depression should stop you from having IVF or egg sharing. I'm not an expert, but as its your eggs they share in egg share they are more concerned with what medical history you and your family have. And IVF shouldnt be a problem again, as 1 in 5 people suffer from depression. And the fact he is getting councelling is a good thing.

Good luck

Kirsty xx


----------

